# R nineT Custom Project Final



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Four bike builders, four very different custom versions of the BMW R nineT, each showing off the builder's own styles. In the end, I'd have a hard time picking one. Which is your favorite?

http://youtu.be/d8pY6-DpHWg?list=UUg4Qus9gInkyX_nPuPlmS8A

_*Read all about the BMW R nineT here!*_


----------



## Americantowman (Feb 10, 2015)

I like them all. But the one that has a flavor of the old Wixom fairing lower is my favorite.


----------

